# Bird head



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Greetings from Portugal.

A wooden eucalyptus walking stick with an image made with pyrograph.

Eucalyptus wood is very white, but it has been colored (velatura).

Hope you like it.

Saudações de Portugal.

Uma vara de caminhada de madeira de eucalipto, com uma imagem feita com pirógrafo.

A madeira de eucalipto é muito branca, mas esta foi colorida (velatura).

Espero que gostem.


----------



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

Xutos said:


> Greetings from Portugal.
> 
> A wooden eucalyptus walking stick with an image made with pyrograph.
> 
> ...



nice work xutos
sorry but I think if it was me 
I would give the beak a different colour also the center of the eye
but that's me what I would do
but you did a good job


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking stick Xutos. I made one a few years ago but I'm too self conscience to actually use it.(Old man, beard, funny looking stick-he must be a wizard. )


----------



## Jnagz (Aug 12, 2019)

It looks good my friend!


----------

